# Rating plate



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a look at the rating plate on on the van this morn and it shows the following figures

4000
6500
1. 2100
2. 2400

Please explain please.

I also had the van on a weigh ridge and it came out at 3760. I have read on here soemwhere that you should weigh both axles but the guy said it was not possible for him to do this.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
You maximum weight with all passengers water, fuel etc aboard is 4000kg.
Your Train weight MH+trailer is 6500kg
Front axel 2100kg
Rear axel 2400kg

So in current trim (as it stood on the weigh bridge) you have 240kg to play with.

Some cannot or won't do separate axel weights but you should check to make sure.

James

PS does your licence cover you for over 3500kg?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

4000 is your gross weight 

1 is the maximum allowable weight on front axle
2 is the maximum allowable weight on rear axle
The sum of your axles must not exceed 4000kg

The other figure is you maximum train weight your van plus trailer


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Total permitted weight of vehicle is 4000kg

Total permitted train weight (van + trailer) is 6500kg

Maximum permitted weight on front axle is 2100kg

Maximum permitted weight on rear axle is 2400kg

It should be possible to get a fairly accurate individual axle weight by driving onto the weighbridge and stopping with the front wheels on and the back wheels just off. Then drive forward until the front wheels are just off and the back wheels are on.

Edit: Clearly I don't type quickly enough :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. As usual, all very helpful.

James.....I have the category on my licence to drive this weight. Passed my test many moons ago.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Given the weight of 1 and 2 you should be able to up plate your van quite easily. Do you have 225 75 16 tyres?


----------

